# Adria I707 Battery Light on



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all, I have a problem with my unit, I have no idea why, I started it today and I had travelled about 500 yards when I noticed a couple of Lights on my Dashboard warning Panel, The STOP light and also the Battery was still lit up, These usually light up then go out when vehicle starts but they have stayed on.

I thought the BATTERY sign was an indication that the main fuse had blown for some reason so I have checked all the fuses in the fuse box "All Ok" I just cannot think what it could be can anyone advise me or help in any way please.

Les


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

In my MH the 'Battery' light is the alternator light i.e. it goes out when the engine is started and the alternator is charging.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks rayc, Thats what I thought, but I cannot find a fuse tha tis blown, and I cannot find a sign that looks remotely like either an alternator or an engine which is what they are like on my car.

What is more I have got all my books out on the Motorhome which was new last year and there is no book on the Chassis ie Renault master, So I must be missing one.

Does anyone who has an Adria have any idea where the Alternator fuse is please.

Also when engine is running The EBL clicks like mad, But I am assuming this is because of the lack of charging


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My MH is a 2006 Renault Master and some information from the HB:
The STOP lamp should go out as soon as the engine starts and light up in conjunction with *one or more *of the other warning lights :
Oil warning 
Handbrake/low brake fluid 
Engine malfunction { engine symbol}
Battery / Charging
The symbol that looks like the battery is the "Battery charge warning light" which should go out when the engine starts.

I do not think you have a fuse problem as the lamp is coming on. Your problem is that it does not go out when the engine is running which points to an Alternator fault.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*How Strange*

Well Phoned Renault and they recommended me booking it in with them so I did for this morning, Got up nice and early to get it there for 8 am, and gave myself time to clear snow, Got in started the baby up and Hey Presto, Sod strikes again, All was fine lights went straight out and charging fine, So I am stood here scratching my head....???????   :evil:


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

It is just possible that the fan belt was either stuck or slipping, check the tension and adjust if required.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

iconnor said:


> It is just possible that the fan belt was either stuck or slipping, check the tension and adjust if required.


Good Idea will do just that.:lol:

Just as soon as snow clears 8O :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*I Cannot Believe IT*

Went to Motorhome today after latest suggestion, Checked everything Tension movement etc all great, Started engine to ensure turning ok Then to my absolute SHOCK saw the lights on again, It is doing my head in proper, Took it home parked it on drive tried it numerous times and still not working so have booked it in again with Renault for Monday.     :evil:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Took Camper to Renault today, Just had a phone call, They have ordered a new Alternator as it appears to have gone. 8O


Which means that Rayc is 100% correct, Thanks mate


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Now more on the Saga, Went to collect Camper from Renault this morning, Engineer came to have a talk to me quote " We have removed a wire from the alternator that connects to your gadget in the Back, when the alternator was running this box was clicking, so it is faulty" I asked him to show me what it was that he meant by Gadget, He took me and showed me the EBL, He said , There is some sort of relay in there that is clicking when charging.

So I have now to send the EBL to Germany to get checked out then take it back to Renault to have the alternator wires re connected.

Sent email to Schaudt and it appears there IS a relay inside and that sometimes this can be a problem.

I am going to kill 2 birds with 1 stone though, There is an "Add on" that can be bought for the Schaudt EBL's as it appears that if you use ferries then the "Mains" connection on these fluctuates and can cause problems, The OVP is a "Smoother" and stops any problems, They cost 75 euros, Now as I use ferries EVERY year which I plug into their mains this may have been the cause of my problem, So as usual "wait till the horse bolts before closing the door"

Les

( Watch This Space)


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Now getting VERY heated this problem, Removed EBL sent it to Schaudt who serviced it and sent it back, all was fine.

Booked Unit in with Glossop caravans (Where I bought it from) they still have it after 12 days, Got a phone call today, they cannot find out why light is one.

Renault disconnected EBL wire from alternator end and it charges ok and lights go out so they say it is Adria problem.

Schaudt say it is a 2A fuse in wire from Alternator to EBL, or a bad connection.

Glossop have disconnected wire from Alternator to EBL (at EBL end) and lights don't go out, They phoned me and said that means it IS Renault problem, I said no it doesn't it means the problem IS in the wire between Alternator and EBL, (Which is what Schaudt have said all along) They cannot find a fuse (according to Schaudt there should be a 2A fuse near Battery) so they are now on about charging me.

Getting VERY warm under the collar.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi les,
sounds like you have a major electrical problem with too many cooks in the kitchen :roll: . When renault have the van they might be resetting the ecu so the light goes out . But when signal from onboard charger plays up sebd fault code to ecu so light displayed.

These Renaults like all car/vans have multi point fault codes and only so many lights to show fault so maybe 3 faults show one light.

Are you using Renault truck or car dealer as the truck dealers are far better, some one posted on hear a while back that their control box was fixed in the uk by a electrician but dont know who it was.

tramp


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Tramp, The Renault dealer I used is a dual dealer ie both Truck and Car, I have had a long discussion with Head technician at Glossops where the unit is and it appears we are dealing in one of those "Grey" areas, ie where does the blame lie, Renault say that after Alternator it is Adria, Adria say that they are only responsible from EBL, So my question to both is, Who is responsible for the wire that Joins the Alternator to the EBL, Renault say because it is fitted After they send base unit it is Adria, Adria say the wire is supplied fitted by Renault, Unfortunately Glossop Caravans are in the middle, I have instructed them to solve the problem and if I need to sue afterwards for cost's I will do.

I contacted Schaudt and told them all about it, They have supplied all wiring diagrams and values at pin no's on block no's and so on so it should be sorted, They "Schaudt" have been absolutely fantastic.

Schaudt cannot believe what is happening they say that if it had been in Germany they would have done it with no problem and also the Dealers "Adria" would have done it as well with no problem as they work together.

We will see what transpires.

:evil:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well at last it looks like I might be sorted.

Right from Day 1 Schaudt have been saying that the problem lays in the connecting wire from the alternator to the EBL, First the Renault dealer would say it wasn't their problem then the Adria agent would say it wasn't theirs.

Friday I got a call from Adria agent and they were saying it cannot be the wire that Schaudt say as when they connect it temporarily and then remove fuse from starter battery they still get a pulse, So I said well instead of calling me why not phone Schaudt as they are the experts, I knew they wouldn't so I sent an email to Schaudt and explained what the agent had stated, That was late Friday, This morning first thing I got an email telling me this was correct as in the EBL is a Relay and if the leisure battery is still connected it would do this, This morning 0815 I phoned Adria agent and told them this, They said ok we will try it (At Last).

Got a phone call at 1127 telling me that they had done as described by Schaudt and the lights were out and all seemed ok, They just had to tidy the wiring up and it was done.

So for 2 weeks they have had my camper, I gave them ALL the information from Schaudt at that time, I even supplied them with a diagram that was supplied by Schaudt and all they had to do was follow the instructions given, Today after following those instructions it took 3 hours work.

I think I will recommend them for an award.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Les, It is a long time since you first posted on this matter. I have had time to attend the NEC and replace my Renault based MH with a FIAT [Iknow!!! but I can't complain if it end in tears, only got myself to blame]. I can understand your frustration, being passed backward and forwards between the convertor and the vehicle supplier is a pain.
Anyway I hope it is solved and you can get on with using your MH.

All the best,

Ray


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Ray, Things are even worse now, I got a phone call at around 3 pm to say they now have another problem, At the start the ignition lights would not go out, they wired the unit up and it worked ok so they tidied the wiring up, retested and they could not get the lights to come on even when the engine wasn't running and ignition turned on.

They phoned me for the phone number for Schaudt so they can ask them what to do, at least they are asking now.

      

P.S I am not going to say anything about Fiats as I had one before this and all problems I had with it was Brakes, The engine was fine and also the chassis was fine, The brakes problem was a fault with tag axles.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I MUST make a comment here, I have been emailing Schaudt and getting absolutely fantastic help from them, This morning they suggested I try to get a wiring diagram from adria for the Motorhome to try and help the Agent sort this problem out.

I sent Adria an email requesting a wiring diagram and gave them all the vehicles details at 10:06 this morning, at 12:01 I got a reply from Adria complete with Attached wiring diagrams in PDF format, that is fantastic service.

I just hope the agent can read it now, I have read it and exactly as Schaudt have said all along there is ONLY one place the fault can be as there is ONLY 1 connection to the vehicles wiring, and this is the wire that Schaudt have been stating all along.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well Finally had enough, Fetching Camper today still not repaired, They say it is charging batteries it is just that ignition light won't go out now.

Booked it in with Schaudt in June on way round Europe.

May have to stop on sights till sorted to have EHU in case of emergencies.

I have been searching Internet for a company that specializes in this sort of problem but no Joy.

Does anybody on here know anyone.


----------

